# AppleScript tell application/process active/front



## cirdan (24 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Me voici avec une nouvelle question au sujet de l'AppleSrcipt.  

Dans certains de mes ApplesSript j'aimerais appeler l'application ou le process qui est en premier plan (active).

Quand nous appelons un script avec le menu AppleScript global de OSX, le menu Services de OSX ou avec un raccourci clavier (Menu Master), il serait pratique de pouvoir, par exemple, appeler l'application ou le process qui est actif. Ainsi un script fonctionnerait quelle que soit l'application (en utilisant des "keystroke" qui sont les mêmes dans tous les logiciels, bien entendu).

J'espère que c'est possible! :rose:
Vous savez comment?

Merci


----------



## ceslinstinct (24 Septembre 2007)

cirdan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Me voici avec une nouvelle question au sujet de l'AppleSrcipt.
> 
> ...



Salut

Encore moi, j'esp&#232;re avoir compris ce que tu cherche.


```
tell application "System Events" to set {Appli} to (get processes whose frontmost is true)
set nom to name of Appli -- Nom de l'application en premier plan

-- Chemin de l'application en premier plan
set chemin_Appli to (path to frontmost application as string)
```

Test&#233; sous syst&#232;me 10.4.10

Les scripts cr&#233;&#233; avec Script Editor du syst&#232;me 10.4.10 fonctionne pas obligatoirement sous syst&#232;me 10.3 car il y a eue des modifications.

Donc &#224; tester

@+


----------



## cirdan (25 Septembre 2007)

Je suis aussi sur le 10.4.10, donc pas de problèmes.

Merci beaucoup ceslinstinct, cela va m'être très utile!


----------

